
Show HN: Search within the text of 50,000 Project Gutenberg books with NLP - hollowayaegis
https://bookengine.colorsleep.com/
======
ttul
Which model are you using?

~~~
hollowayaegis
Google's pretrained BERT Base Uncased!

~~~
ttul
It's uncanny!

